# Very happy with Soap Making Resource



## mommyray (Feb 16, 2012)

I received my package from Soap Making Resource and am really happy. Not only is the wooden log mould I ordered well-made and reasonably priced, but they included a free gift sample bag and a letter of explanation.

The gift bag includes a very yummy EO (grapefruit -- heavenly!), silk, and peppermint leaves. It's VERY exciting to think about experimenting with things I didn't expect. 

The letter of explanation also includes a phone number and invites call-ins for questions. 

My first order, ever, and I'm impressed. I'll use this company again for supplies.


----------



## carebear (Feb 16, 2012)

I have one of the acrylic divider molds and love it.


----------

